# where are all the threads?



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

do the threads here get deleted everyday? i had one about a plant id that i was gonna ad to it but its gone.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Either APC's or your defalt settings tell this forum to only show posts from a very short period of time. If you go to the main forum page of Plant ID and scroll all the way to the bottom. youwill see a pull down box that says something about "Show threads from past...." Select beginning. iT brobaby is set for a week oor something but choosing beginning will make all posts visible. Alternatively, you could set it for a month of year or many other options also. For some people with slow internet, this cuts load time to only show what they consider revelent.


----------

